# Natural Powders for color



## Spice (Apr 13, 2015)

Has any soapers used natural powders for CP/HP. I found this site that use red cabbage for royal purples and others colors for chocolates. There is even a red using beets.

http://www.chocolatecraftkits.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=74_98&products_id=332


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 13, 2015)

I know that the beet color won't stay in soap. The one time I tried, I mixed it with my FO and added it after it had cooled, and it still didn't stay. (I knew it was unlikely to stay pink, but just wanted to see for myself if it was the pH or lye.) The others will likely morph too.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 13, 2015)

Do not use red cabbage in soap, the color won't stay and it creates a horrible sulfur/rotten cabbage scent that does not go away with cure. Most blue/purple/red botanical are going to turn brown in soap. 

There are exceptions. Madder root powder makes a nice pink, alkanet root a purply/greyish purple and indigo can make blue but its really touchy.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 13, 2015)

Rose kaolin clay makes an awesome pink.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 13, 2015)

Charcoal for black, alkanet for purple, carrot for orange, annatto for yellow, Morrocan red clay for red as well . Most botanicals are best used via oil infusions, some are better mixed with water first.


----------



## Spice (Apr 14, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Charcoal for black, alkanet for purple, carrot for orange, annatto for yellow, Morrocan red clay for red as well . Most botanicals are best used via oil infusions, some are better mixed with water first.


carrot for orange, is that a carrot powder?


----------



## Spice (Apr 14, 2015)

I was sure about the cabbage. I will not use that. In fact, I think I will stick to clays and herb powders that I know will work. Thanks for the feedback.:razz:


----------



## SoapyWater (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello Cuddlebugs, 

I have used the following: 
Turmeric Powder for Yellow 
Paparika for Orange 
Rose Clay for a Pinkish Color 
Annatto Seed for Bright Orange 
Cocoa Powder for Brown/Chocolate Color 
Comfrey Leaf Green Color 
Madder Root depending on how much you use you can get a pink to a red 

Hope that helps


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 14, 2015)

I infused olive oil with carrot powder and it gave me a very nice bright yellow soap. You might have better luck getting orange with annatto powder.


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 14, 2015)

spirulina gives a nice green....


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 14, 2015)

Spice said:


> carrot for orange, is that a carrot powder?


I used carrot juice (steamed carrots blended with water and sieved), some use pureed carrots, like baby food, and theres other ways as well. 

Yes paprika will make orange and turmeric a toasty orange as well.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 14, 2015)

I realize it isn't a powder but I like red palm oil at 1-2% for a natural yellow color.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 14, 2015)

Spice said:


> carrot for orange, is that a carrot powder?



You can also use carrot juice. I get some from walmart in the juice section and use it as a 100% water sub. The lye doesn't effect the color though it doesn't smell very nice.

Just be careful as the sugars in the carrots may cause overheating though I've never had that problem.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 14, 2015)

Spice said:


> carrot for orange, is that a carrot powder?


 
I have heard of people using carrot puree, or even just a jar of carrot baby food. I use beta carotene capsules. Not a powder, but natural.

Keep in mind the soap batter will not dissolve the capsule. Snip the end, squeeze and discard the capsule.


----------



## Spice (Apr 15, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> I used carrot juice (steamed carrots blended with water and sieved), some use pureed carrots, like baby food, and theres other ways as well.
> 
> Yes paprika will make orange and turmeric a toasty orange as well.


It seems I cant make turmeric turn orange, it always turns yellow with me. Paprika, how is that used? How many spoons per lb of oils:?:


----------



## Spice (Apr 15, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> spirulina gives a nice green....



Use spirulina a lot!:razz:


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 15, 2015)

Spice said:


> It seems I cant make turmeric turn orange, it always turns yellow with me. Paprika, how is that used? How many spoons per lb of oils:?:


You know Im not sure - I think the best way might be to infuse the paprika in the oils first.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 15, 2015)

I've used paprika powder directly in soap batter. It makes a speckle-y orange color. The pic shows a salt bar with swirls of orange made with paprika. (The light speckles are the salt particles.) About 1 tsp ppo is about right. Be careful -- paprika particles are a bit rough, so if you don't want a scrubby soap, use with a light hand.

You can infuse paprika in any oil and get a non-speckled orange. (I have done this with annatto to get a yellow color, but not yet with paprika.) I'd infuse maybe 1 tablespoon of paprika powder in a cup (250 mL) of oil. Let stand for some days or gently warm the oil in a water bath for a few hours.


----------



## maya (Apr 16, 2015)

I use turmeric at probably 2-3 Tablespoons per 15 pound batch. Powdered, it's probably a heaping Tablespoon. (Sorry I am STILL in Texas and don't have my notes.)


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 16, 2015)

I like turmeric because its a "mix directly in the soap batter" kinda colorant. I did this salt bar gradient with it, and never noticed scratchies


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 16, 2015)

It's pricey, but Australian sandalwood powder is lovely. A bit scratchy though. Kind of a purpley red.


----------



## Spice (Apr 16, 2015)

I will be infusing the oil for a couple of days to see what it does first. Im going to do a test batch of adding the paprika directly too. Thanks for all the feedback. If all goes well I will up some pix soon.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 22, 2015)

Paprika is definitely scratchy. But in a good exfoliating way. I infuse my paprika in olive oil on the stove on low heat then let sit and cool for several hours sometimes a day.  When I pour out the oil through cheese cloth,  I can control the scrubbiness by how much I allow in. I don't have my ratios in front of me, but today I used 7tbsp paprika in 28 oz olive oil.  My total oil weight was 125 oz.  When I pour the infused olive oil through the strainer I do it over a scale because I know I'm going to loose a few ounces of oil. I'd rather not deal with the mess of trying to get every last ounce out of the paprika. So I just add more olive oil to get back up to the 28 oz that I need for the recipe.


----------



## Spice (Sep 10, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I've used paprika powder directly in soap batter. It makes a speckle-y orange color. The pic shows a salt bar with swirls of orange made with paprika. (The light speckles are the salt particles.) About 1 tsp ppo is about right. Be careful -- paprika particles are a bit rough, so if you don't want a scrubby soap, use with a light hand.
> 
> You can infuse paprika in any oil and get a non-speckled orange. (I have done this with annatto to get a yellow color, but not yet with paprika.) I'd infuse maybe 1 tablespoon of paprika powder in a cup (250 mL) of oil. Let stand for some days or gently warm the oil in a water bath for a few hours.



I was reading this again. I want to infuse my oils, how is an infused oil measured when pouring? I mean, how would I know I am using 1 tbl sp of turmeric, for example?

one more: is the measurement of herbs the same for infused oil as it would be adding it for soap? 1 tea sp added to soap oils would be 1 tea sp added to infuse the oil?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 11, 2015)

"...1 tea sp added to soap oils would be 1 tea sp added to infuse the oil? ..."

No, I don't do that, because infusing an oil with a spice gives a different result than using the spice directly in the soap. Infusions give an even color to the soap like a dye; powdered spice generally gives a speckled color. I would generally use a larger amount of spice for an infusion, and less if adding the spice directly to the soap. How much or how little depends on experience, the spice being used, and the look I'm going for -- it's hard to give a firm amount.

If I add a powdered spice directly to the soap batter, I measure it out by volume or weight and mix it into part or all of the soap batter, just like you would any powdered colorant.

If I use an infused oil, my recipe doesn't say I used 1 TBL of annatto in my soap -- I'm really not doing that. I would record, for example, that I infused 1 TBL of annatto in 1 cup of olive oil and it was infused for so many hours or days at whatever temp (room temp usually). I normally use a bit more oil to make the infusion than I want in my soap recipe, because some oil is lost when I separate the oil from the solid material. I only use the oil in the soap recipe -- the solid material is discarded.

When making the soap, I weigh the correct amount of infused oil to be put into my soap batter. If the color is too dark, I use less of the infused oil in my next batch, and vice versa if too light. You really can't use a little more or a little less of an infused oil while making a given batch of soap as you can do with a separate colorant -- it all has to go into your soap batch because the oil is part of the soap recipe.

I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Dahila (Sep 11, 2015)

I wonder if anyone knows that pigment; Orchid Pigment, it is ultramarine.  I am looking for soap which shows the color, maybe someone used it)


----------



## Spice (Sep 11, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "...1 tea sp added to soap oils would be 1 tea sp added to infuse the oil? ..."
> 
> No, I don't do that, because infusing an oil with a spice gives a different result than using the spice directly in the soap. Infusions give an even color to the soap like a dye; powdered spice generally gives a speckled color. I would generally use a larger amount of spice for an infusion, and less if adding the spice directly to the soap. How much or how little depends on experience, the spice being used, and the look I'm going for -- it's hard to give a firm amount.
> 
> ...



Yes perfect sense about how the infusion works. When you say that it all becomes part of the soap batch, does that mean that I need to account lye for it too? My first step will be to see how the herb will mix/color my oil. So I am wondering if I need to also account lye for it too? DeeAnna, do you prefer whole herbs rather then powdered?


----------



## Susie (Sep 11, 2015)

Here is how I deal with spices infused into oil for soap colorants:

I infuse my spices into oils that I know are going to be in my recipe.  For example, I will infuse 1 oz of paprika into 9 oz Sweet Almond Oil (or Olive Oil).  Once I have infused that oil, I separate the liquid from the solid and discard the solids.  *I weigh the container I am going to use it from and store it in.*  And will put the colored liquid oil into that container and weigh again.  Record this amount!  I then use a recipe that calls for some amount of that oil.  Once I have melted my solid oils, I use a small amount of the colored oil and mix into the melted solid oils until it looks a little darker than the desired shade.  I then weigh that container to see how much I used.  If I used 1 oz, I subtract that from the total amount of SAO or OO I need and add the remainder of the uncolored oil needed.  I make a double or triple batch of colored oil at the time and store it in small containers in the freezer(in a labelled freezer bag).  That keeps me from having to make more all the time.  

Here is an example recipe:

Lard 12 oz
CO 3 oz
OO 12 oz - 1 oz colored oil = 11 oz
OO, colored, 1 oz


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 11, 2015)

The oil you used for the infusion becomes soap just like Susie explained, so you have to include this oil when you calculate how much lye you need. The color from the spice is just along for the ride -- it's just adding color to the soap, nothing else. I hope this helps!


----------



## Spice (Sep 12, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> The oil you used for the infusion becomes soap just like Susie explained, so you have to include this oil when you calculate how much lye you need. The color from the spice is just along for the ride -- it's just adding color to the soap, nothing else. I hope this helps!





Susie said:


> Here is how I deal with spices infused into oil for soap colorants:
> 
> I infuse my spices into oils that I know are going to be in my recipe.  For example, I will infuse 1 oz of paprika into 9 oz Sweet Almond Oil (or Olive Oil).  Once I have infused that oil, I separate the liquid from the solid and discard the solids.  *I weigh the container I am going to use it from and store it in.*  And will put the colored liquid oil into that container and weigh again.  Record this amount!  I then use a recipe that calls for some amount of that oil.  Once I have melted my solid oils, I use a small amount of the colored oil and mix into the melted solid oils until it looks a little darker than the desired shade.  I then weigh that container to see how much I used.  If I used 1 oz, I subtract that from the total amount of SAO or OO I need and add the remainder of the uncolored oil needed.  I make a double or triple batch of colored oil at the time and store it in small containers in the freezer(in a labelled freezer bag).  That keeps me from having to make more all the time.
> 
> ...



ok, I got it. This is what I need to know. Thanks Guys:wave:


----------



## Spice (Sep 17, 2015)

today I will infuse paparika into oo and make ginger soap.I will post the soap in a couple of days, it will be HP...for now.


----------



## RogueRose (Sep 18, 2015)

Coffee works both as a liquid and a powder.  As a powder it gives a nice mild/moderate exfoliant.  I've put it through a very find mesh tea strainer after powdering it in a coffee grinder and it still gives a mild exfoliant - a nice texture to use all the time even in sensitive areas it won't be too rough.

Bentonite clay can be brown, grey to greenish.

Chocolate - bakers chocolate (no sugar) or chocolate liquor, mixes very nicely and can give almost a black if used in high enough amounts.  Cocoa powder obviously gives a brown.  

Tumeric powder - Gives a very nice orange to a light "orange sickle" color

Titanium dioxide & Zinc oxide - makes white and both act as a sunscreen if used in lotions or lip balms

Activated charcoal/carbon - pulverize in coffee grinder (it gets VVEERRYY dusty) and a little goes a long way!

Parsley powder - buy bulk parsley flakes and powder it in a coffee grinder.  The powder goes a lot farther than the flakes.  

Rosemary - Can be used whole or ground anywhere from whole to a fine powder for color or exfoliant.  I have used it on top of soaps to give a little texture and scent.  

Lemon zest - fresh lemon zest added at trace to a "whitish" soap (think lard & coconut oil mix) will turn the soap a nice yellow with a hint of orange.  It gives a great lemon scent and the zest is very nice as an exfoliant!  


Using citrus peels either fresh or dried - this is something I really want to work with.  Does dehydating the peel make it loose any of the oils or scent?  I like using it fresh but haven't used it after drying.


----------



## Spice (Sep 18, 2015)

HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> Paprika is definitely scratchy. But in a good exfoliating way. I infuse my paprika in olive oil on the stove on low heat then let sit and cool for several hours sometimes a day.  When I pour out the oil through cheese cloth,  I can control the scrubbiness by how much I allow in. I don't have my ratios in front of me, but today I used 7tbsp paprika in 28 oz olive oil.  My total oil weight was 125 oz.  When I pour the infused olive oil through the strainer I do it over a scale because I know I'm going to loose a few ounces of oil. I'd rather not deal with the mess of trying to get every last ounce out of the paprika. So I just add more olive oil to get back up to the 28 oz that I need for the recipe.



I have infused my oil with the paprika, it is dark orange.  It has been sitting for 24 hrs now. Can paprika infused oil stain washcloths? :idea:


----------



## debikers (Sep 18, 2015)

I just picked a bunch of Goldenrod flowers today and infused them in canola oil using a water bath method( instant
Gratification ). Can anyone tell me how much yellow that
Will add to my soap? And I will be doing CP with no swirls or anything. Just wanted to try it because I've never infused an oil before. Lol thank you in advance !!


----------



## Spice (Sep 18, 2015)

debikers said:


> I just picked a bunch of Goldenrod flowers today and infused them in canola oil using a water bath method( instant
> Gratification ). Can anyone tell me how much yellow that
> Will add to my soap? And I will be doing CP with no swirls or anything. Just wanted to try it because I've never infused an oil before. Lol thank you in advance !!



what is a water bath method?


----------



## Spice (Sep 18, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "...1 tea sp added to soap oils would be 1 tea sp added to infuse the oil? ..."
> 
> No, I don't do that, because infusing an oil with a spice gives a different result than using the spice directly in the soap. Infusions give an even color to the soap like a dye; powdered spice generally gives a speckled color. I would generally use a larger amount of spice for an infusion, and less if adding the spice directly to the soap. How much or how little depends on experience, the spice being used, and the look I'm going for -- it's hard to give a firm amount.
> 
> ...


I made my soap, at first I wasnt too sure if I used enough oo infused oil. I started out with 10 oz of oo, then I gradually added the paprika infused oo for a total of 5 oz, I have 53 oz of oil and my oo is 18 oz. I will insert pixs:clap:


----------



## Spice (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Conkwe (Sep 19, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> "...1 tea sp added to soap oils would be 1 tea sp added to infuse the oil? ..."
> 
> No, I don't do that, because infusing an oil with a spice gives a different result than using the spice directly in the soap. Infusions give an even color to the soap like a dye; powdered spice generally gives a speckled color. I would generally use a larger amount of spice for an infusion, and less if adding the spice directly to the soap. How much or how little depends on experience, the spice being used, and the look I'm going for -- it's hard to give a firm amount.
> 
> ...



For color troubleshooting, I think it would be easier to over-Infuse an oil for a darker color. You can always lighten it with the regular oil to get the color you want, but you can't darken the oil, unless you do another infusion and that would be more work and time that could've been avoided. This way, you won't have to change the oil and lye amounts in the recipe to accommodate the color or be stuck with the color you get from an infusion, especially if someone is still experimenting with herb and oil ratios for color.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2015)

Point taken about using plenty of spice in the oil to ensure the infused oil is intensely colored. I have to say 1 TBL of whole annatto seed per 1 cup of oil is intensely colored enough for the soap I make.

But I'm not quite sure I follow your advice that "...you won't have to change the oil and lye amounts in the recipe to accommodate the color...". 

If you need 18 oz of OO in the recipe and you've already decided to use 5 oz of infused OO, regardless of how intensely colored it is, and 13 oz of regular OO, you are kinda stuck using that particular combination of infused and plain OO. The only way to change it is if you ~do~ recalc the recipe to allow for adding more infused OO to the batch to intensify the color or more plain OO to lighten the color.

Also, sometimes an infused colorant doesn't show its "true colors" in soap until after the batch is done, cut, and sometimes even cured. In that case, it's hard to know if you need to correct until well after the fact. In that case, the only way to handle that problem is to adjust the amount of infused oil in the next batch.


----------



## debikers (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry I just got to this now. I used a water bath method to infuse my Goldenrod flowers. I used a half gallon canning jar and filled it Half full of Goldenrod flowers (ends only) and covered it with canola oil. Placed jar in pan of boiling water and cooked for about 3 hours. Let it sit overnight and strained it this morning.  It's green.  I wanted yellow to make a chamomile soap. I have heard you have to dry the flowers first and that you can use them in full bloom. Which is the correct way and was it
Always gonna be green and not yellow? Surely someone has tried it. Thanks!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2015)

I have not infused goldenrod flowers in oil, but a quick Google check for pics of oil infusions others have made shows this infusion is often a green-yellow. And a quick Google check for soap made with goldenrod infused oil resulted in a pic of a tan colored bar -- definitely not yellow.

You say this is your first infusion and you want yellow. I suspect the silence regarding your questions about goldenrod is that it's not something many people use for a colorant in soap. Why not try a botanical that has a proven track record? If you want a yellow botanical for soaping, I'd focus on something like calendula, turmeric, annatto, or ginger. More ideas: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html

If you are determined to stick with goldenrod, then do a test to see if it has some reasonable promise of working in soap. Try mixing a small sample of the infused oil with a bit of lye solution and see what happens. If the color morphs, it's not going to be a good choice for soaping, even if you were looking for a greeny yellow colorant.


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 19, 2015)

I wonder about you cooking it...infusions can get TOO warm..try this...set up your infusions and put them in the oven with the light on...I haven't recorded the temperature but it seems nice and cozy...somewhere in the 80's I'm guessing...nice and slow heat....I overcooked a fewn infusions in my time doing it your way on a gas range....perhaps with electric you can get the temperature lower but not with gas...way too hot...even with a water bath....


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Sep 19, 2015)

Does the cocoa powder leave a scent? I am working on a soap that is brown but not sure a cocoa scent would mesh well with the blend I have planned.


----------



## Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

debikers said:


> Sorry I just got to this now. I used a water bath method to infuse my Goldenrod flowers. I used a half gallon canning jar and filled it Half full of Goldenrod flowers (ends only) and covered it with canola oil. Placed jar in pan of boiling water and cooked for about 3 hours. Let it sit overnight and strained it this morning.  It's green.  I wanted yellow to make a chamomile soap. I have heard you have to dry the flowers first and that you can use them in full bloom. Which is the correct way and was it
> Always gonna be green and not yellow? Surely someone has tried it. Thanks!!


I will have to tried that method.


----------



## Spice (Sep 19, 2015)

this is the paprika infused oil and this the results. It is different.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 19, 2015)

"...I have heard you have to dry the flowers first and that you can use them in full bloom. Which is the correct way..."

It depends on what you want to do. There's no one right answer. 

For medicinal/food infusions into oil, the usual way to do an oil infusion is to use the dried plant. The main reason for this is the water/juice that comes from fresh plant material can lead to the growth of botulism in an oil infusion. That's not good eats. Not everyone subscribes to that theory, but using dried material is probably the more conservative approach vs. using fresh. But for a short infusion to be used in soap, it's not all that important. 

The other aspect of infusing dried plant material vs. fresh is simply that you can put more dried stuff into a jar than you can fresh.

Whether to use the flowers at full bloom or not again depends on your goal. For medicinal/food use, sometimes infusions are made just when the buds start to show color or are just barely opened. For using goldenrod as a colorant -- I don't know the answer to that one. Calendula blooms should be fully open, so it might be true for goldenrod too.


----------



## debikers (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, my Goldenrod
Blooms were open, but
Maybe I did cook them hard. I am worried now about using the oil. Will The water from the plants cause
My soap to not
Turn out? I was going to get soaping
First
Thing this morning:/


----------



## debikers (Sep 20, 2015)

I really wanted yellow but I'll settle
For
Anything at
This point just
So
Long as I didn't waste my oil.


----------



## Susie (Sep 20, 2015)

fionasfrightsoap said:


> Does the cocoa powder leave a scent? I am working on a soap that is brown but not sure a cocoa scent would mesh well with the blend I have planned.



Cocoa powder does not leave a scent.  You don't use much of it- 1 teaspoon-1 tablespoon.



Spice said:


> I have infused my oil with the paprika, it is dark orange.  It has been sitting for 24 hrs now. Can paprika infused oil stain washcloths? :idea:



Looking at the pics, I would say you did not use enough of the paprika colored oil.  It will briefly discolor the washcloth(rinses right out with no lingering color) if used in high enough concentrations.  But you have to use a LOT to get it that dark.



Spice said:


> today I will infuse paparika into oo and make ginger soap.I will post the soap in a couple of days, it will be HP...for now.



I usually infuse 2 tablespoons of paprika into 8 oz (by volume) of oil.  Then it only takes about 1 oz (by weight) of colored oil to get a nice sunny yellow in a 2 lb of oil batch of soap, but more to get orange or darker.  Using the whole batch of colored oil will result in a loaf that is spice cake colored.  Sort of reddish brown.

Another way to get a nice yellow is to snip the end of a Beta Carotene capsule and stir that liquid into your oils.  Warning on this, though.  It stains your mold and everything else it touches before becoming soap.  Not afterwards, though.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 20, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I infused olive oil with carrot powder and it gave me a very nice bright yellow soap. You might have better luck getting orange with annatto powder.


Do you think if I made my own powder in the excaliber I would get good results?


----------



## kumudini (Sep 20, 2015)

debikers said:


> I really wanted yellow but I'll settle
> For
> Anything at
> This point just
> ...



What you did was a heat infusion. Generally it's done in a double boiler on gentle heat or even directly on the stove top at low low settings.The water bath method as you described is pretty high heat, your oil is cooked for that long. I wonder if you covered the canning jar or not while infusing. We're there any bubbles within the jar? Fresh plant material give off their water which rises up from the oil as bubbles. You have to infuse till all the bubbles are gone to make sure there is no moisture., but if you covered the jar, the moisture would've kept recirculating. To me at this point, the moisture in the oil is not as concerning as the length of time the oil was cooked. It would more likely go rancid very fast and give you DOS in the soap. Do you really want to risk it?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 20, 2015)

"...I am worried now about using the oil. Will The water from the plants cause My soap to not Turn out?..."
"...This point just So Long as I didn't waste my oil...."

It's pretty clear you're leaping into action and then deciding to do your homework. Given how worried and unsure you are about all of this and how many basic questions your are asking -- my suggestion for next time is to reverse the steps.


----------



## Spice (Sep 25, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Point taken about using plenty of spice in the oil to ensure the infused oil is intensely colored. I have to say 1 TBL of whole annatto seed per 1 cup of oil is intensely colored enough for the soap I make.
> 
> But I'm not quite sure I follow your advice that "...you won't have to change the oil and lye amounts in the recipe to accommodate the color...".
> 
> ...


Sorry have been busy making soap for the past week and getting ready for a street fair, at any rate, what I did was to use 10 oz of plain oo to 1 oz of infused. I want to see what one oz would do in 10 oz of plain oo. I knew that the 10 oz would either be to light but not to dark. I could go with a lighter soap. I gradually poured at 1 oz increments. When I got to 5 oz it was dark but I still had 3 more oz  to go, that 3 oz was perfect for reducing the color and it never changed, even after cooking. I took notes of every step, then I took those notes and poured in 13 oz of oo and 5 oz of infused and made a second batch. I had a good second batch. So my notes worked out good. Thanks for the inspiration and advice, this will be my new soap. :clap:


----------



## Spice (Sep 28, 2015)

Susie said:


> Cocoa powder does not leave a scent.  You don't use much of it- 1 teaspoon-1 tablespoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Susie, why is that you think I did use enough paprika? I mean what do you see. Should this have been brighter orange?:???:


----------



## Spice (Sep 30, 2015)

Spice said:


> Susie, why is that you think I did use enough paprika? I mean what do you see. Should this have been brighter orange?:???:



I now see what you mean. It was not enough, I used the soap and it become a lighter color. Its still good, however, the color could be bright. Thanks:clap:


----------

